# Embedded Excel file in Word printing gridlines



## tanyhart (Jun 12, 2006)

I have an excel file that is embedded in Word, in excel I have the gridlines turned off.  When I go to print from Word, the gridlines show up, how do I get rid of them??

HELP!

Thanks
Tanya


----------



## adulted (Jun 24, 2006)

*Remove Borders*

Hi tanyhart,

In word, select a cell in the embedded table.  Click Table Select Table.  Followed by Click Format, Borders and Shading.  On the borders tab, click None.  In addition, Click Table, and click Hide Gridlines, although this is only for preview, they won't print, if the borders are checked for none.

Hope this helps,
Paul


----------

